# What constitutes a 'Pass'



## mathmos (Sep 22, 2007)

When talking about machine polishing, people often refer to it taking n number of passes. What makes up a pass in this context please?


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2008)

Presumably one, full pass over the area being worked (irrespective of the overlapping left/right or up/down movements required to cover the whole area) - ?


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Spot on Jim :thumb:


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

I see one pass as one swipe over the paint and a set as a set of passes. I think that's what Dave KG does aswell 

Over on Autopia one pass = a set of passes.

It just depends really  Different things for different people


----------



## AndyH (Jun 28, 2006)

"Hits" and "Sets" are the same as well :thumb:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

One Pass


----------



## mathmos (Sep 22, 2007)

thanks all, very useful :thumb:


----------

